# Mayor Eric Garcetti ( The " Little " Tyrant ) Now Has a NEW Edict ...Have a Gathering And He'll Shut Off Your Water And Power !



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

*This Friday night and going forward Mayor Eric Garcetti has issued another Tyrants " Edict "....*

*Have a Gathering at your house and he'll shut off the WATER and POWER....!*
*Have a Gathering at your business and he'll shut off the WATER and POWER.....!

He knows the numbers are stacked and yet he STILL can't scare the public " yet "...*
*He knows the candidate the DEMOCRATS have dug up from the sewer won't 
win in an Honest election, so out come the tyrant tactics....

If LAPD follows thru with their part of this shit parade after he threw the WHOLE 
POLICE Dept under the bus for a COMMUNIST/MARXIST TERRORIST GROUP
CALLED " BLACK LIVES MATTER " THAT DOES NOT REPRESENT " BLACKS " , 
then they deserve the retribution they will be getting from the very CITIZENS of 
Los Angeles THEY ARE TARGETING ......!!!!
This is absolutely wrong on so many levels !!!!*

*Take a look at the people in these homes having " Parties " / " Gatherings "....yes they are African-Americans..*
*FREE THINKING AFRICAN AMERICANS WHO ARE NOT LISTENING TO THE LIES COMING FROM THE 
DEMOCRATS......AND IF YOU ASK ME. IT SURE LOOKS LIKE THE MAYOR OF LA IS **NOW** TARGETING THIS
GROUP OF PEOPLE BECAUSE THEY AREN'T KOWTOWING TO THE EDICTS OF A TYRANT MAYOR...!*
*NOT TO MENTION I CAN SEE THE DEMOCRATS LOSING THIS VOTING BLOCK DUE TO THESE 
" MED " - EVIL TACTICS......*












*AND SEE THAT PARTY ABOVE.....1 DEAD and TWO CRITICALLY WOUNDED.....!*
*NOPE.....THE LAPD DID NOT BREAK UP THE PARTY... THAT'S CORRECT !!!
BUT NOW THE LITTLE TYRANT IS GOING TO TURN OFF WATER AND POWER 
TO ANY AND ALL HOMES/BUSINESSES THAT HAVE A PARTY OR GATHERING.....
HE'S GOING TO HAVE LAPD/LA WATER AND POWER DO HIS DIRTY WORK....
TALK ABOUT A SCARED " LITTLE " MAN.....!

HOW ABOUT TELL THE TRUTH ABOUT COVID-19 THE CHINESE/CCP
VIRUS FROM A BIO-WEAPONS LAB IN WUHAN PROVINCE....

YOU ARE STACKING THE NUMBERS AND MAKING EVERY DEATH A COVID-19
DEATH....*
*...................................................................................................................

AT LEAST HE IS A CONSISTENT SCARED LITTLE TYRANT......!

Remember when he did this to a little kids party in down town LA......I do.....he sent out *
*50 + LAPD with night sticks and some with AK-47's to break up a Birthday party 
for 3 - 5 year old kids and their mothers....!!!*

*REMEMBER THIS......!!!*

*





....................................................................................................................................................

Mayor Eric Garcetti* announced Wednesday that he will be authorizing the city to shut
off water and power in cases where residents host large, illegal gatherings.

Party houses defying COVID-19 orders may have utilities shut off, mayor says
Mayor Eric Garcetti announced Wednesday that he will be authorizing the city to
shut off water and power in cases where residents host large, illegal gathering


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

